# Writers Block.



## whoswho (Oct 15, 2009)

Well not really, but im drawing a blank. I am a culinary student, and Im nearing my term in Garde Manger. For my final, i need to present an aspic jelly platter to be used for a banquet. I do have not technical problems creating anything, I create aspic platters quite frequently. 

I'm just at a loss as to what i should create, because this is the majority of my grade in the class, and i'm bored creating the same things over and over. I've read through my Chef's Garde Manger book that he has had since the beginning of time, and I've read through my own, but nothing really stands out. it's usually just a milk base with flowers or leaves cut out and aspic of another color added; and thats it...boring. And I am stuck with this option because the slots for other items (forcemeats/ chaudfroid/ fruit and veg carving/ ect) have been reserved already.

I need to bump up the difficulty, and ingredients. Does anyone have any creative designs or idea's that i can look at? or any hints that i can use? or atleast point me in the right direction? That would be very cool.

thanks in advance


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Whoswho

I get inspired by pictures many times and then from there I am able to "hit the drawing board".

Here is a site I have kept for aspics (pics) that have inspired me. Maybe there is something here you "might " like. The presentation says alot, the recipe is up to you.

http://www.fotosearch.com/photos-images/aspic.html

I hope this helps a touch.
Merci


----------



## whoswho (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Merci,

I looked through the pictures, and i saw the picture of the brain jelly

I think i may do something like this with my final, what technique did you use? or is it pretty much trial by fire?

it will be on a silver platter, pretty much plate painting, but with aspic. Most of the other students doing the same thing are doing trees and leaves with theres, and I feel like after a while the costumers we will be serving will be bored to death with the same milk aspic with even milkier brown trees.

I just want to break the mold so to speak. 

It does not have to be 2d, and my goal is to have as much 3D implemented in this platter as possible to gain attention and a better grade. 

Did you just use regular food coloring with yours?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Your are an artist at heart, when I looked at every picture on that site, I read the bottom to, meditate, it was with that information I was able to make 3 great ones. 

Plate painting is what I have learned over the years especially for desserts.

If you are mastering 2d and even 3d, you are already ahead of most. Have confidence in your work mon ami, if you are looking for the "wow" factor then may I suggest you use gold and silver flakes (edible) in your work....or is this being done already ?

C'est pas grave....

Food coloring is mainstream.

I look forward to hearing what you might decide on. If I have another idea , I shall get back to you .

2d and 3d ? Bravo ! Beaucoup de talent .....


----------



## whoswho (Oct 15, 2009)

I appreciate the support! 

I drew up an Idea after you're last post, and I decided to use a layer plain aspic that i will color a light red/orange. with a greenish spiral going from the inside of the platter to the outside, and I'll decorate the platter with a few of these "brains" ( i found some plain cube molds that i can melt down and remold) but instead of the design you used for the red. I think alternate between a floral pattern and a a design similar to the one you used but not so much in detail.

and I'll place those along the spiral on the platter in between a vegetarian curry pate i made today, along with a roll or two of sushi i plan to make closer to the banquet. I'll do a test run this weekend at work to see how it all folds together. i guess im going with a 70's theme


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

If your idea doesn't quite work out, look at some actual art or architecture books. For example, look at a book of Frank Lloyd Wright designs, or Art Deco industrial design. Then figure out how you can make one of those -- what foods to use to get the right colors, how to layer, etc.

(My secret dream has always been to make a gingerbread house based on one of FLW's designs.)


----------



## searclaw (Sep 19, 2009)

nice, making aspic jelly sounds awesome.

just wanted to ask what school are you studying in right now?
not too specific if you dont want to say it,
eg. AI, CIA, or Community college


----------



## whoswho (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm a student at CIV, the culinary institute of Virgina, but I will be leaving shortly after i get my degree in Culinary Science to begin working on becoming a registured dietician.


I decided that time was not on my side,a nd i wound up creating a simple platter (sort of). i really wanted to stray from the herd when doing it, so i just did a simple ying and yang with two turnip roses and basil as my decoration. simple but...its not a huge platter. I'll be serving vegan friendly sushi on it tommorow morning.

the only thing i have to say about it is; while my aspic was cooling on the final layer, someone knocked the rack it was on in the walk in and it tilted mid gelling; so, there are a few places im not too happy about, and you can probably see them.


----------

